# g_dev_taste: make_dev_p()  error=63



## cellini (Mar 15, 2018)

My dmesg is flooded by 

```
g_dev_taste: make_dev_p() failed (gp->name=zvol/backuppool/bsdserver/oceanpool/iscsi/1000G2@zfs-auto-snap_minut-2018-03-15-21h30s1, error=63)
g_dev_taste: make_dev_p() failed (gp->name=zvol/backuppool/bsdserver/oceanpool/iscsi/1000G2@zfs-auto-snap_minut-2018-03-15-21h30s2, error=63)
```
 I have read that this is a Max char limit but I think I remember it being extended to 1024 letters? Do any one know how I can implement the change? I am running 

```
root@aasennas:/usr/home/anders # uname -a
FreeBSD aasennas 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r330128: Wed Feb 28 22:47:58 CET 2018     root@aasennas:/usr/obj/usr/src-head/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Thanks in advance for any pointers!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

